# Sunning



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heifer is determined, Shine is going to be her best friend.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

Stunning!!!!😊😊


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh, my heart 😩 so special


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

they both are gorgeous. now the question is who is going to be the boss.


----------



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

We’ve got the same thing over here with Silppa and her new sister Lumi!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> they both are gorgeous. now the question is who is going to be the boss.


Hopefully we have a couple of years, before that question gets answered.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Shine is so grown-up. I tend to think of her as "the puppy", it seems like you just got her.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice photo. You do have to admire her choice in BFF's. 
She's getting bigger, quick.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Shine is so grown-up. I tend to think of her as "the puppy", it seems like you just got her.


It’s hard for me to believe she is already 4 years old. She’s still a puppy at heart. Yesterday she leaped from the floor, to on top of the dining room table in one stride.


----------

